# Ford's First Engine Plans



## kquiggle (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought members of this forum would be interested to know that Leon Ridenour now has  a website where you can get information and purchase plans for Henry Ford's first (1893) engine - sometimes known as the "kitchen sink engine."

I just purchased the "build package" myself. It's a nice set of plans and includes a DVD with over an hour of video showing how to do the build.

https://sites.google.com/site/fordengine1893/


----------



## chrisinestes (Apr 10, 2016)

I was glad to see him make the plans available online. I have them on the way to me now.

Chris


----------

